# Jean-Claude Van Damme - Dog training video



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

"First there was Blood Sport, now there is *Dog Sport*"

Not sure if this has been posted here already but I just came across it on facebook and had to share.. unfortunately you may need a facebook account to view it but it's a damn cool video.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=198495793523538&comments

..


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

It's been removed already he probably didn't want the publicity.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Carlos Machado said:


> It's been removed already he probably didn't want the publicity.


Wasn't removed.. guess you just have to be "friends" of a friend of the Siam Crown Kennel fb page..


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

This link should work... http://vimeo.com/21872851

Wow Jean-Claude got old....


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Watched the vid.. Very nice to see Mr. KICKBOXER himself w/ some very good working dogs. He's really fit at 50 years old..


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Greg Whelehan said:


> This link should work... http://vimeo.com/21872851
> 
> Wow Jean-Claude got old....


Some people age like wine...I think he aged like milk.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Some people age like wine...I think he aged like milk.


Saw Sammy Hagar on Imus,,,that dude is 63, looks like he is 40...not very typical for a rock and roll type....


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Those dogs look older and slower than Jean-Claude lol.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Dave, thank you for the link! Very nice video!


----------

